# Encounter Contest Question - Morrus



## der_kluge (Feb 13, 2002)

Morrus, I just emailed you my entry for the Encounter Contest last night.

My question is this - I know the board members are going to vote on the entries to determine the winner, but will the author's name be included with the entry?

I respectfully ask that it not be.  I don't know who the entrants are, but if some are EN-board regulars, then some users might be inclined to vote for them over some of us that aren't as "popular" or frequent to this site as others.

In essence, I want to remove the "popularity" factor from the contest as much as possible.


----------



## omedon (Feb 13, 2002)

I think that this is a _*very*_ good idea. I hope Morrus does this (and I don't see why he wouldn't).


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2002)

I can do that.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 14, 2002)

Great!  Thanks.

So, how many entries do you have so far?
When is the deadline?
When will you post all the entries for judging?


----------

